# Remote hydraulic take off



## trackman (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi,

I have a Kioti DS3510 which has 2 remote hydraulic ports A & B at the back. I want to use them to power a hydraulic ram for a log splitter.
Does anyone know what the flow rates is through these ports and what valve (high flow or low flow) I should get to control the hydraulic ram? Also which port is out and which is in?
Thanks
Trackman


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi track man. Both my old Deere and current international are left or upper in and right or lower out. Even if yours is reversed you will know soon as you try to use your splitter and its lever. Just rev up the tractor to the speed you want it. One of my handiest implements. I should ask. Are you making your own or purchasing a ready made? My inlet runs at 10 gpm


----------



## trackman (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi n194060,

Thank you for that. Wasn't sure if I would wreck it using the wrong ports. I am about to build my own log splitter. Was just looking at valves and some are high flow or low flow so wanted to get the correct one for my tractor. Can't find any info in the users manual and the local mechanic wasn't sure.
Cheers


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Glad I could help. I've hooked mine up backwards more than once( probably almost 1/2) so no worries. Post pics as you go. Take care


----------

